

How we sacrificed our youth to build a company - gaillard
http://evolve.lupamail.com/2011-09-10/how-we-sacrificed-our-youth-to-build-a-company

======
monological
This is the most depressing thing I've ever read. Life requires balance.

~~~
gaillard
lol

